# Neue Abo-Prämien: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, neue PCGH-T-Shirts und mehr [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Abo-Prämien: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, neue PCGH-T-Shirts und mehr [Anzeige]*

						Abonnieren Sie jetzt die PC Games Hardware und lesen diese entweder gedruckt oder bequem auf Ihrem iOS-, Android-, Amazon-Gerät oder PC (auch als Download-PDF). Egal für welche Variante Sie sich entscheiden, jetzt gibt es attraktive neue Prämien zur 200. PCGH-Ausgabe.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Abo-Prämien: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, neue PCGH-T-Shirts und mehr [Anzeige]*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neue Abo-Prämien: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, neue PCGH-T-Shirts und mehr [Anzeige]*

Ich brauche das Stephan-Shirt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neue Abo-Prämien: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, neue PCGH-T-Shirts und mehr [Anzeige]*

Wo kann man das T-Shirt bestellen? Oder muss ich ein zweites Abo einrichten?
Das hätte immerhin den Vorteil, dass ich die Zeitungen, die die missraten Kinder
immer mit zum Vater nehmen und mich aus der Röhre schauen lassen, auch mal
in die Hände bekommen würde.

Nachtrag: Ich habe es gefunden, man kann es auch so bestellen 
PCGH - DAU  - 3dsupply
Das gefällt mir aber auch:
Das Leben ist ************************...  - 3dsupply

Aber bei den Preisen ist es eigentlich zwingend, ein Digitales Abo mit zu bestellen.


----------

